# Can someone please show me an alternative to VHI plan A



## colin79ie (7 Jan 2011)

Like most families, we are having to cut costs. One area is health insurance. We live in the NW and when we joined VHI many years ago, plan A was advised as the hospitals around us here are all public. (Sligo, Letterkenny) We are 2 adults and 2 kids under 10. Maternity is not important.

There are so many plans out there at the moment that I feel that we could be getting better cover for the same price. I am not good at reading comparisons as the ins and outs of excesses and shortfalls goes over my head sometimes. I have looked at the HIA website and compared plan A with the 'company health' from Quinn. It seems cheaper and (to me) seems to be better cover but an educated opinion from one of the experts who are refular posters here would be very much appreciated.


----------



## lightswitch (7 Jan 2011)

If there are no compelling reasons, ie, a sick family member that needs ongoing specialist treatment would you consider just using the Public Health System?  

Other than when I worked for Multinationals who provide it as part of your package, I have never had private health insurance.  We are rarely ill in this house so I view it as a waste of money.  On the odd occasion I have used the public system it was of an acceptable standard.  You are using the public system anyway by the sounds of it, just paying privately for it as well as in your taxes.


----------



## pinkyBear (7 Jan 2011)

Just to let you know corporate plans were not affected - and anyone can join a corporate plan. 
P..


----------



## Slim (7 Jan 2011)

I can recommend this guy: Dermot Goode, 
[broken link removed]

He sorted out a cheaper plan for me. No connection except as a satisfied customer.

Slim


----------



## pj111 (8 Jan 2011)

Plan A will cost €1,580 for 2 adults and 2 children before any price increase.

Aviva costs €1,120 for superior cover. Put the adults on Level 1 Hospital and Level 1 Plan for the children.


----------



## colin79ie (8 Jan 2011)

That looks like a better plan (hospital level 1) and cheaper too, which is  what I am looking for. Thanks.

Which plan should I put the kids on?


----------



## pj111 (8 Jan 2011)

You are welcome. Put the children on Level 1 Plan as opposed to Level 1 Hospital Plan as they are free almost identical plan except maternity cover which will not be required. 

(Review the cover next year, the cost of children is normally €190 for the 1st 3 children with Aviva and also with VHI. Quinn charge for all children.


----------

